# The Official Long Distance Relationship (LDR) Support Thread



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2007)

i know there are a few people on here in LDRs and since we're all friends, i started this thread to support each other and talk about things since we can all relate to each other.

post here and let us know who you are! tell us your stories, too! dating, engaged, married, etc. how'd you meet? where do you live? give us all the goods, even if we already know it.


----------



## Zoey (Oct 20, 2007)

Ohh finally a thread for us LDRers yay.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 20, 2007)

Aw, wish this started long ago.


----------



## masad (Oct 20, 2007)

something for me





GOD knows i need this right now!! =))


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 20, 2007)

well

you can say that i met someone

and i sooooooooo want to see him at person

he is such a great positive strong man


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 20, 2007)

I will soon be posting here. my boo is going to be gone for 9 months.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2007)

edited my original post!

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will soon be posting here. my boo is going to be gone for 9 months.



no way!!! where's he going?!



i'm sorry. i think it's much easier for people who started out separated since we're used to it. i couldn't imagine seeing toby every day and then being separated


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no way!!! where's he going?!



i'm sorry. i think it's much easier for people who started out separated since we're used to it. i couldn't imagine seeing toby every day and then being separated



It sucks! The longest John and I have been apart while together was about 3 months... I hated it every moment! It's so hard to go from having someone there for you daily, to them not being there AND being limited in when you can talk to them!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It sucks! The longest John and I have been apart while together was about 3 months... I hated it every moment! It's so hard to go from having someone there for you daily, to them not being there AND being limited in when you can talk to them!



you're married now, though, yay!


----------



## Andi (Oct 20, 2007)

In my case it was better that Shawn and I both lived in Vienna and were together for a year before he had to leave Austria. That gave us a chance to really get to know each other and build a strong relationship before being seperated. That way we knew what we have is worth fighting for.

Well, Shawn and I have been geographically seperated since May 2006, and got engaged in September 2006 when I was visiting him in the US for the first time.

So yeah, I live in Austria, he lives in the US. Things were extremely (!) hard for the first 6 months or so (heartache and loneliness wise), I went through depression etc....it sucked! But I got through this with his help and things were finally back to normal.

But then we did have some big issues starting in summer this year, which lead to him cancelling my ticket to to come see him in summer. Neither of us cheated or lied, IÂ´ll leave it at that. He had a lot of personal issues going on on top of that, so I know he didnÂ´t take the easy way out by cancelling my ticket. I was mad, upset, hurt, extremely pissed off...but I got over it.

HeÂ´s till working on sorting out his personal issues, so things are getting better and better. We love each other more than ever now, because I know some couples who are not in a LDR would have not survived what we did, so we know we are meant to be.

Thanks for starting this thread, Jennifer!!!

LDR are so hard, but for me it is so worth it since IÂ´d rather be here alone, missing him, than being with someone else.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In my case it was better that Shawn and I both lived in Vienna and were together for a year before he had to leave Austria. That gave us a chance to really get to know each other and build a strong relationship before being seperated. That way we knew what we have is worth fighting for.
Well, Shawn and I have been geographically seperated since May 2006, and got engaged in September 2006 when I was visiting him in the US for the first time.

So yeah, I live in Austria, he lives in the US. Things were extremely (!) hard for the first 6 months or so (heartache and loneliness wise), I went through depression etc....it sucked! But I got through this with his help and things were finally back to normal.

But then we did have some big issues starting in summer this year, which lead to him cancelling my ticket to to come see him in summer. Neither of us cheated or lied, IÂ´ll leave it at that. He had a lot of personal issues going on on top of that, so I know he didnÂ´t take the easy way out by cancelling my ticket. I was mad, upset, hurt, extremely pissed off...but I got over it.

HeÂ´s till working on sorting out his personal issues, so things are getting better and better. We love each other more than ever now, because I know some couples who are not in a LDR would have not survived what we did, so we know we are meant to be.

Thanks for starting this thread, Jennifer!!!

LDR are so hard, but for me it is so worth it since IÂ´d rather be here alone, missing him, than being with someone else.

i'm sorry he canceled your ticket, but i'm glad you guys are doing good



you 2 are so cute!!!
here's my story...

toby and i started talking in july 2005. we met through his cousin here on MuT! his fiancee at the time was cheating on him while he was in iraq and his cousin asked all of us to help cheer him up and while everyone emailed him, i IM'd him on AOL, which was weird cuz it's so not like me. i thought i'd talk to him once, but we kept talking and talking and i was falling for him and i didn't even meet him in person. he lives in mississippi and i live in new york, so we're from 2 different worlds and 1,000 miles apart when he's home. i thought it'd never work out and it was soooo difficult cuz i really started to believe i was in love with him, which again is not like me.

we finally met in person in may 2006 and we decided we _had_ to be together. being my family is so strict, i kept him a secret for over a year and i was so close to just leaving a note on the table telling everyone i left and never going back. i'm glad i didn't do that cuz my mom met him and accepts him. it was so hard telling her about him and was very emotional, but i'm so glad i did.

we're engaged now and we're getting married soon hopefully and it's soooo difficult, but i love him more than anything and i believe it's all worth it





sorry about my novel lol


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



you're married now, though, yay!



It was after we were married LOL! It was the time when he was here in NY before we moved up... Hell, I don't even like it when he's gone for a week!


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we're engaged now and we're getting married soon hopefully and it's soooo difficult, but i love him more than anything and i believe it's all worth it








You're engaged now! Congratulations, it's the first time I'm learning about this. Best blessings for you two.


----------



## masad (Oct 20, 2007)

its really hard to stay away from someone you love soo dearly!!

Saad, my fiance is my cousin and he lives back home and i live here in Middle East with my parents.. he loved me since he was 12 years old and had been proposing me for the last 8 years and i kept saying no no no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

last year i went for my sis wedding(to my home country) and i saw him..we had been friends all those years.. i was surprised to see him grow up like this, i couldn;t even tell him that he is soo young because he looked soo good and responsible!

anyways long story short..his parents always wanted to ask my parents but because of me they didnt, but his mother sensed that i was falling for him!!

He asked his mother to talk to my parents( in our culture, boys parents ask for the girls hand) and tah daahhhh




we got engaged!

i stayed with him for 2 months but had to return

i crieddddddddd like a babyyyyy ... i cried cried and cried for soo long..

though he would tell me that soon we will be together!! he visited me later in June and stayed till August, we had soo much fun!!

then he went back...

it has been more than a year now since i have seen him but i will be seeing him soooooooonnnnnnnnn



in dec..

we are getting marrieddd. yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!

i just love him and adore him..we had our ups and down but he is the best..i swear i could have never asked for a better life partner





after dec..i am not leaving him for even 1 sec..screw everything and everyone!! i will stick to him like a glue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It was after we were married LOL! It was the time when he was here in NY before we moved up... Hell, I don't even like it when he's gone for a week! oh, that's right! well, at least you get to see him every day now!

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



You're engaged now! Congratulations, it's the first time I'm learning about this. Best blessings for you two. aww, thank you!






Originally Posted by *masad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its really hard to stay away from someone you love soo dearly!!Saad, my fiance is my cousin and he lives back home and i live here in Middle East with my parents.. he loved me since he was 12 years old and had been proposing me for the last 8 years and i kept saying no no no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

last year i went for my sis wedding(to my home country) and i saw him..we had been friends all those years.. i was surprised to see him grow up like this, i couldn;t even tell him that he is soo young because he looked soo good and responsible!

anyways long story short..his parents always wanted to ask my parents but because of me they didnt, but his mother sensed that i was falling for him!!

He asked his mother to talk to my parents( in our culture, boys parents ask for the girls hand) and tah daahhhh



we got engaged!

i stayed with him for 2 months but had to return

i crieddddddddd like a babyyyyy ... i cried cried and cried for soo long..

though he would tell me that soon we will be together!! he visited me later in June and stayed till August, we had soo much fun!!

then he went back...

it has been more than a year now since i have seen him but i will be seeing him soooooooonnnnnnnnn



in dec..

we are getting marrieddd. yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!

i just love him and adore him..we had our ups and down but he is the best..i swear i could have never asked for a better life partner





after dec..i am not leaving him for even 1 sec..screw everything and everyone!! i will stick to him like a glue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that's a nice story! i'm happy for you!


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm sorry he canceled your ticket, but i'm glad you guys are doing good



you 2 are so cute!!!
here's my story...

toby and i started talking in july 2005. we met through his cousin here on MuT! his fiancee at the time was cheating on him while he was in iraq and his cousin asked all of us to help cheer him up and while everyone emailed him, i IM'd him on AOL, which was weird cuz it's so not like me. i thought i'd talk to him once, but we kept talking and talking and i was falling for him and i didn't even meet him in person. he lives in mississippi and i live in new york, so we're from 2 different worlds and 1,000 miles apart when he's home. i thought it'd never work out and it was soooo difficult cuz i really started to believe i was in love with him, which again is not like me.

we finally met in person in may 2006 and we decided we _had_ to be together. being my family is so strict, i kept him a secret for over a year and i was so close to just leaving a note on the table telling everyone i left and never going back. i'm glad i didn't do that cuz my mom met him and accepts him. it was so hard telling her about him and was very emotional, but i'm so glad i did.

we're engaged now and we're getting married soon hopefully and it's soooo difficult, but i love him more than anything and i believe it's all worth it





sorry about my novel lol

holy crap i remember that! I talked to him a few times also! He told me about big spiders i think and totally freaked me out!! Awww!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif edited my original post!

no way!!! where's he going?!



i'm sorry. i think it's much easier for people who started out separated since we're used to it. i couldn't imagine seeing toby every day and then being separated





He is going away for americorp. To say I will miss him is an understatement.


----------



## Amia (Oct 21, 2007)

aww yay! Fun thread, nice to hear about other ppl stories and how everything has worked out for them, makes me even sure about me and my love.

We met online last january.. literaly talked everyday after first week.. so got to know each other real well. I went to see him in NY last june-july, and im from Finland.. Booked my next flight for christmas and new years, 3 weeks. Soo cant wait to see him again. were in love, thinking about moving into the same country.. n starting a life together.

happy we met the way we did, I now if we met somewhere in person first, things wouldnt be like this.


----------



## masad (Oct 21, 2007)

wow amia!! i am always amazed at how people can find perfect match online!! but it is true that it can happen because online or in person, it actually depends on the individual!! if you find the right person, it just happens!!






dont think..move to the same country


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif holy crap i remember that! I talked to him a few times also! He told me about big spiders i think and totally freaked me out!! Awww!!! yep, that's my cuppycake!



LOL the last time he told me that story about spiders was last week





Originally Posted by *Amia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww yay! Fun thread, nice to hear about other ppl stories and how everything has worked out for them, makes me even sure about me and my love.We met online last january.. literaly talked everyday after first week.. so got to know each other real well. I went to see him in NY last june-july, and im from Finland.. Booked my next flight for christmas and new years, 3 weeks. Soo cant wait to see him again. were in love, thinking about moving into the same country.. n starting a life together.

happy we met the way we did, I now if we met somewhere in person first, things wouldnt be like this.

wow! that's sooooooooo great!


----------



## Amia (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *masad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow amia!! i am always amazed at how people can find perfect match online!! but it is true that it can happen because online or in person, it actually depends on the individual!! if you find the right person, it just happens!!






dont think..move to the same country





lol yeah, we are. Just gonna be hard road ahead of us, but Im willing to atleast try my best. He wants to come here in Finland.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 21, 2007)

err my current soon to be BF/Fiance/Hubby is in France while Im in Malaysia (asia).So im categorised under the LDR as well rt?lolz!yea we got to meet once a week via msn during weekendz, other times just tons text and emails!Calls once a while but then since its kinda early stage for us so both of us would be like 'err what else', n most of the time we'll be quiet lolz!

Plus,Im gonna have to move to France once Im married to him.Kinda excited thou moving to a foreign city! Anyone here frm France?Here I come!


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yep, that's my cuppycake!



LOL the last time he told me that story about spiders was last week






wow! that's sooooooooo great!

every time i see a spider tell him i think of him for half a second before i scream HOLY FREAK THERES A SPIDER and run away looking for someone to kill it


----------



## katrosier (Oct 22, 2007)

My story:

In early 2000 I was downloading music on napster with a crappy 56K modem, and everything was taking FOREVER. I was very surprised when I realized that 2 of the files downloaded really fast. I noticed they were both from the same user. I tried to browse their library but it was set to private , so I sent them a private message asking if they would share their library with me. They seemed to like the same kind of music so I decided to start a conversation with them. I found out that the person was called Julien , that he was 21 and from France. We only talked for a few minutes but I really liked his sense of humor.

Over time our "relationship" evolved and I'd ask him to download songs for me so I could download them from him. We continued talking on Napster until all the legal trouble started. By then I realized that I'd really miss talking to him if napster shut down and asked for his email address. Not long after that he asked me for advice regarding this girl he liked , I tried to help but for some reason I felt relieved that it didnt work .

Thats when I realized I was falling for him, but felt too embarassed to say it. I just could not believe you could love someone you'd never met. One day I felt brave and asked him for his phone number because I had something to tell him. I figured if he laughs at me then he isnt who I thought he was and so I wouldnt miss him. To my surprise he admitted feeling the same way.

We only told friends as we werent sure how the family would handle it. We came from different cultural , religious and financial backgrounds. For years ( 4 to be exact!) We thought about what we'd do. We did not want to elope because I wanted to be able to see my sisters. I became chronically depressed and suicidal , I just couldnt choose between him and my sisters.But I refused to give up without even having tried to be with him. One day we decided he'd just come over and I'd introduce him as a "friend".

He flew all the way to Kuwait from France and met my family. Luckily they liked him and that made things easier for us. We then decided to tell them the truth.

Fast forward 3 years and here we are , married and expecting our first baby.

I hope our story inspires someone and helps them stay strong and not give up.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif err my current soon to be BF/Fiance/Hubby is in France while Im in Malaysia (asia).So im categorised under the LDR as well rt?lolz!yea we got to meet once a week via msn during weekendz, other times just tons text and emails!Calls once a while but then since its kinda early stage for us so both of us would be like 'err what else', n most of the time we'll be quiet lolz!Plus,Im gonna have to move to France once Im married to him.Kinda excited thou moving to a foreign city! Anyone here frm France?Here I come!





aww, congrats!

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif every time i see a spider tell him i think of him for half a second before i scream HOLY FREAK THERES A SPIDER and run away looking for someone to kill it hahahaha! i'll tell him!

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My story:
In early 2000 I was downloading music on napster with a crappy 56K modem, and everything was taking FOREVER. I was very surprised when I realized that 2 of the files downloaded really fast. I noticed they were both from the same user. I tried to browse their library but it was set to private , so I sent them a private message asking if they would share their library with me. They seemed to like the same kind of music so I decided to start a conversation with them. I found out that the person was called Julien , that he was 21 and from France. We only talked for a few minutes but I really liked his sense of humor.

Over time our "relationship" evolved and I'd ask him to download songs for me so I could download them from him. We continued talking on Napster until all the legal trouble started. By then I realized that I'd really miss talking to him if napster shut down and asked for his email address. Not long after that he asked me for advice regarding this girl he liked , I tried to help but for some reason I felt relieved that it didnt work .

Thats when I realized I was falling for him, but felt too embarassed to say it. I just could not believe you could love someone you'd never met. One day I felt brave and asked him for his phone number because I had something to tell him. I figured if he laughs at me then he isnt who I thought he was and so I wouldnt miss him. To my surprise he admitted feeling the same way.

We only told friends as we werent sure how the family would handle it. We came from different cultural , religious and financial backgrounds. For years ( 4 to be exact!) We thought about what we'd do. We did not want to elope because I wanted to be able to see my sisters. I became chronically depressed and suicidal , I just couldnt choose between him and my sisters.But I refused to give up without even having tried to be with him. One day we decided he'd just come over and I'd introduce him as a "friend".

He flew all the way to Kuwait from France and met my family. Luckily they liked him and that made things easier for us. We then decided to tell them the truth.

Fast forward 3 years and here we are , married and expecting our first baby.

I hope our story inspires someone and helps them stay strong and not give up.

oh, my god, that is so sweet. congrats! i didn't know you were pregnant! thanks for sharing your story




if you don't mind my asking, did your family give you a hard time about marrying him?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2007)

awww, all these stories are so sweet!


----------



## katrosier (Oct 23, 2007)

Jennifer : My mom's family was against it , Dad acted like it was the most natural thing ever, so I imagine that's why they didnt actually voice their feelings, even though they were obvious.

But everyone kinda got over it now


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jennifer : My mom's family was against it , Dad acted like it was the most natural thing ever, so I imagine that's why they didnt actually voice their feelings, even though they were obvious. 
But everyone kinda got over it now





awwww, yay!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 23, 2007)

Lolz Jennifer thanxx dear!!

katrosier!Nice sotry and im relly happy for you girl!





Btw, r u hispanic/indian?


----------



## katrosier (Oct 23, 2007)

Bronze chiqz : neither but kinda indian ..I'm Kuwaiti


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm so used to my LDR that it doesn't even phase me anymore. Of course not like Andi (I'm sorry, you guys are so far apart



!)

I'll keep it super short...

Me &amp; Thomas

Met December 2004 casually talked .... very casually, I didn't even know his first name

Started dating our senior year of HS May 2005

got engaged sometime between this....

he left for boot camp in July 2005,

Didn't see him again or talk to him (even on the phone cause I was in boot camp too) til January 2006 for a week I was able to see him, barely

Saw him for his 2 weeks of leave in March 2006

flew to Cali to see him for 2 weeks in May 2006 and got married

saw him for 6 weeks in July 2006-August 2006,

he went to Iraq and didn't see him again until March 2007

lived together in Cali from March until September 2007 and won't see him again til January 2008....

Yeah, it sucks, but it's so beautiful when I finally get to see him again, I get all these butterflies, and I usually throw up lol.

I never get tempted to cheat or break up w/ him.... except for the last couple of months that were rough-&gt; I'm only talking about the breaking up part.

I don't even get to talk to him because he works sooooooo much!


----------



## masad (Oct 24, 2007)

you are married and you have to live apart!!

damn...if it was me i would throw tantrums!! ..i cant even imagineeeeeeeeeeee this!!

living apart is hard!! :-s

but i agree with the part about when you meet you feel amazing!!





i just wish no-one has to live away from someone they love..be it their husbands/bfs or parents!!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 24, 2007)

My daughter is going through this with her new husband and it has been really difficult. I'll share her story since I have never been through it. She lives with me though so I kinda go through it with her. She got engaged 1/07 and he left for boot camp 2/07. She went to Missouri and picked him up in July and their wedding was 7/20. He had to leave the day after they got married. He came home the end of August for a 2 week leave. She is leaving on Nov 1st to fly to New York for 5 days. He is deploying to Iraq on Nov 11th. It has been really hard on both of them. The closer deployment gets, the more they argue. She is scared to death and him, being a man and a soldier would never admit that he is. I hope their reunion will be a good one and they will take the time to love each other while they are together. I think they are both letting the stress of this first deployment get to them.


----------



## polaroidscene (Oct 24, 2007)

Well i just got out of one so i dont know if i can give the best advice but my advice is be strong dont really think about him/ her not being around..AND WHATEVER YOU DO...DO NOT LOSE YOUR FRIENDS because if something happens you will still have them

I always fought with my ex because i didn't want to apart but one of them has to be strong and try and stop the fighting


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so used to my LDR that it doesn't even phase me anymore. Of course not like Andi (I'm sorry, you guys are so far apart



!)
I'll keep it super short...

Me &amp; Thomas

Met December 2004 casually talked .... very casually, I didn't even know his first name

Started dating our senior year of HS May 2005

got engaged sometime between this....

he left for boot camp in July 2005,

Didn't see him again or talk to him (even on the phone cause I was in boot camp too) til January 2006 for a week I was able to see him, barely

Saw him for his 2 weeks of leave in March 2006

flew to Cali to see him for 2 weeks in May 2006 and got married

saw him for 6 weeks in July 2006-August 2006,

he went to Iraq and didn't see him again until March 2007

lived together in Cali from March until September 2007 and won't see him again til January 2008....

Yeah, it sucks, but it's so beautiful when I finally get to see him again, I get all these butterflies, and I usually throw up lol.

I never get tempted to cheat or break up w/ him.... except for the last couple of months that were rough-&gt; I'm only talking about the breaking up part.

I don't even get to talk to him because he works sooooooo much!

thanks for sharing your story. that's interesting. where is he now?

Originally Posted by *polaroidscene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well i just got out of one so i dont know if i can give the best advice but my advice is be strong dont really think about him/ her not being around..AND WHATEVER YOU DO...DO NOT LOSE YOUR FRIENDS because if something happens you will still have them
I always fought with my ex because i didn't want to apart but one of them has to be strong and try and stop the fighting

i'm sorry about the breakup





Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My daughter is going through this with her new husband and it has been really difficult. I'll share her story since I have never been through it. She lives with me though so I kinda go through it with her. She got engaged 1/07 and he left for boot camp 2/07. She went to Missouri and picked him up in July and their wedding was 7/20. He had to leave the day after they got married. He came home the end of August for a 2 week leave. She is leaving on Nov 1st to fly to New York for 5 days. He is deploying to Iraq on Nov 11th. It has been really hard on both of them. The closer deployment gets, the more they argue. She is scared to death and him, being a man and a soldier would never admit that he is. I hope their reunion will be a good one and they will take the time to love each other while they are together. I think they are both letting the stress of this first deployment get to them. i feel for you guys



i hope they'll be okay, espeically your son-in-law.


----------



## ForeverPink (Mar 10, 2008)

This thread is great, I dont feel so alone now.

Me and my partner are currently in different countries. Ive flown back to the UK to have our baby (due in August) and he is in Turkey and can't get a visa until we are married. Which obviously wont happen until I fly back with the bubster.

Its really hard. I miss just everything, especially the hugs. We speak 2 or 3 times a week on the net but its just not the same. I worry too that he is a ladies hairdresser and what with being pregnant and getting fatter and fatter, that he will find somebody else more beautiful and who he can see.

He reasures me almost on a daily basis this wont happen but who knows. I always think, well "ill never know even if he did cheat, because im in another country" that sucks.

I know I sound all doom and gloom, sorry. Im currently living back with my parents which is the hardest thing ive done for a long time. I think if I was in my own house and independent I wouldnt feel so bad.

Lets hope in 6 months time I can take the bub to see him and we can be happy again.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 12, 2008)

Aww... kat, I'm just reading your story for the first time. That was SO sweet!! I'm glad you're happy.. I hope your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder how i missed this post!! Anyways,

I am really amazed at the really long distances!! I mean, different countries!!!! I feel so grateful that we are in the same country.

So here is my story:

We met while I was still back home in Nevada, he lived in California. We were about 4 or 5 hours away depending on traffic but it still big for us.

We met where I used to work, at an insurance company, I was the receptionist and he is a tech support analyst.

He was up at my work on business, since his field is with computers the home office (which is where he works) needed to move our office to a different location and thats the time we officially met.

We didn't directly hit it off as I was coming out of a really bad relationship so long story short, we starting e-mailing each other through company e-mail to get to know each other better.

I started to really like him, and I would call him for the stupidest things like my computer is not working, my printer is broken and little things like that, which of course were all made up lol.

Well, we decided to actually hang out and meet in a city which was 2 hours away from me and 3 hours for him. We had a really fun time and I knew that we would get to know each other better in the future.

SO now, have been together for a year and half, the most we have seen each other has been about 16 times total. However, I have to say that our communication is really really good, we e-mail, we talk on the phone, we text, we have a web cam we are really good on an emotional level, we just have to work on the physical part lol.

I also moved farther away recently about 6 months ago to So. Cal which meant about 7-8 hours difference but we are sticking it through and I am actually going to move up there in 2 weeks!!! IM SO EXCITED!!!

So here ends our voyage, I have to say that an LDR is the most hardest thing I have ever had to to in my entire life. It wasn't easy and we both had a hard time dealing with a lot of things, but in the end its all worth it!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't believe I only just found this thread today!

I met my husband online 5 years ago. I was in Singapore and he was in Australia, we were both divorced. After about 3 weeks of daily phone calls and emails, I booked a flight to Australia to meet him. We got married 8 months later and we've never been happier in our lives.





So to all you ladies out there in LDRs, just go where your heart tells you and trust that it will all work out!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ForeverPink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread is great, I dont feel so alone now.Me and my partner are currently in different countries. Ive flown back to the UK to have our baby (due in August) and he is in Turkey and can't get a visa until we are married. Which obviously wont happen until I fly back with the bubster.

Its really hard. I miss just everything, especially the hugs. We speak 2 or 3 times a week on the net but its just not the same. I worry too that he is a ladies hairdresser and what with being pregnant and getting fatter and fatter, that he will find somebody else more beautiful and who he can see.

He reasures me almost on a daily basis this wont happen but who knows. I always think, well "ill never know even if he did cheat, because im in another country" that sucks.

I know I sound all doom and gloom, sorry. Im currently living back with my parents which is the hardest thing ive done for a long time. I think if I was in my own house and independent I wouldnt feel so bad.

Lets hope in 6 months time I can take the bub to see him and we can be happy again.

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder how i missed this post!! Anyways,
I am really amazed at the really long distances!! I mean, different countries!!!! I feel so grateful that we are in the same country.

So here is my story:

We met while I was still back home in Nevada, he lived in California. We were about 4 or 5 hours away depending on traffic but it still big for us.

We met where I used to work, at an insurance company, I was the receptionist and he is a tech support analyst.

He was up at my work on business, since his field is with computers the home office (which is where he works) needed to move our office to a different location and thats the time we officially met.

We didn't directly hit it off as I was coming out of a really bad relationship so long story short, we starting e-mailing each other through company e-mail to get to know each other better.

I started to really like him, and I would call him for the stupidest things like my computer is not working, my printer is broken and little things like that, which of course were all made up lol.

Well, we decided to actually hang out and meet in a city which was 2 hours away from me and 3 hours for him. We had a really fun time and I knew that we would get to know each other better in the future.

SO now, have been together for a year and half, the most we have seen each other has been about 16 times total. However, I have to say that our communication is really really good, we e-mail, we talk on the phone, we text, we have a web cam we are really good on an emotional level, we just have to work on the physical part lol.

I also moved farther away recently about 6 months ago to So. Cal which meant about 7-8 hours difference but we are sticking it through and I am actually going to move up there in 2 weeks!!! IM SO EXCITED!!!

So here ends our voyage, I have to say that an LDR is the most hardest thing I have ever had to to in my entire life. It wasn't easy and we both had a hard time dealing with a lot of things, but in the end its all worth it!!

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe I only just found this thread today!
I met my husband online 5 years ago. I was in Singapore and he was in Australia, we were both divorced. After about 3 weeks of daily phone calls and emails, I booked a flight to Australia to meet him. We got married 8 months later and we've never been happier in our lives.





So to all you ladies out there in LDRs, just go where your heart tells you and trust that it will all work out!

thanks for sharing your stories!! i love reading them


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 7, 2008)

since i'm going to college soon and my boyfriend will be staying home, i'll be in a long distance relationship soon. i'm nervous and afraid. i see my boyfriend everyday for hours and i have no idea what it'll be like without us near each other.


----------



## afrillisdark (Apr 26, 2008)

me and my boyfriend have been going out for a long time like.. most of highskool. the thing is we went to different highskools. we both have strict parents. we would always talk about after highskool, how we will have more freedom and we can finally be together be together. instead of trying to sneak around to see each other. well right now its the end of senior year. i live in LA county, long beach to be exact, and he lives in the next city over in lakewood. anyways.. he got accepted to cal state university sacramento, and it was the ONLY UC/CSU that accepted him. hes debating wether or not he should go. i know its good for him to go. but im sure all of you know this feeling... my mind is telling him to go but my heart is telling him to stay. he told me last night, he called me while i was sleeping, around 12 told me and then i was quiet and then i told him we'll talk about it 2moro. i was crying last night. i cried this morning. i cried in class, i cried at lunch. and i cried at home afterskool. even tho my friends tried to cheer me up and go eat i barely touched my food. i told him how i felt, and how i dont wanna be th reason he stays.. and that i dont want him to regret staying... even tho i want him to stay he has to do whats best for him.

i did the right thing right? i mean i didnt beg him to stay....

i dont think i can wait more years to be with him... missing him will be unbearable


----------



## perlanga (May 15, 2008)

Damn, it's too bad I didn't stumble upon this thread earlier. Me and my bf were in a long distance relationship for two years, luckily he moved her to Michigan about 5 months ago and we see each other daily now.

He's joining the marine's soon, so I know I'll be back on here at some point.


----------

